# Fact or Fiction



## QDOS (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi I just thought you might enjoy these incites to a deranged mind.  


*Getting back on track*
  Natives of a small island off Madagascar worship a courting spider, which only mates once a year. To celebrate this they hold romantic parties on the beach that go on until after midnight. It is also linked to an ancient fertility ritual in which all the unattached young men and women put their names in a hat. Names are pulled from the hat and couples have to live with each other for a year. In the past, this has helped keep the population going. This year under new rules, the names of the men and women will be put in separate hats. This is in an effort to stem the tide of recent years, where there have been too many gay couples.   
*[FONT=&Verdana]

Winkon College Grads achievements:-[/FONT]*  The ways of reducing our Carbon Footprint was high on the agenda as was alternatives to the dependence on Oil based economies. The chemical department also developed some interesting pills to reduce antisocial behaviour. It is now undergoing a refurbishment following the explosion and our expectations for finishing the experiments lay with next year’s students.

  The answer to our F*uture Energy* *Crisis* the *Grads *have been hard at work on their *Wankelquatron. *
  This design is based on a variation of a *Cavity Magnetron* the thing that you use in your microwave. A duel mechanism fires a series of pulses into a small ceramic chamber. Water in the chamber is agitated to the point that it separates out the hydrogen and oxygen. This is released as a mixed gas, which is then used to drive a derivative of the *Wankel *combustion engine. The implications are of course enormous.

*The engine drawbacks:*
  1 The ceramic lined magnetron chamber has to be changed regularly. Part of a forty thousand miles service. 
  2 The efficiency of the engine is greatly increased with the use of purified or distilled water rather than tap water. 
  3 The exhaust is recombined hydrogen and oxygen, given out in the form of water particles. It is only four fifths of the original water quantity used. So the recycled water needs toping up.
  4 The present knife-edge battery is as big as the engine and gives roughly twenty thousand miles of use.  

*The environmental drawbacks[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana]: 
  Calculations on the water losses have been made based on five times the world’s present consumption of oil. The estimated water used, would reduce the present ocean levels by ten centimetres over the next hundred thousand years. As for other pollutants, small amounts of ceramic dust could be released, estimated as one part in ten billion. There is the possibility of unused oxygen being release, contributing to a one percent increase over the next twenty thousand years. This may have unforeseen implications, although it is believed that this increase is likely to be cancelled out by continued industrialisation.     

  Estimates on the design and manufacture of a commercial version of *Wankelaquatron system* is around aThousand billion so at present only Bill Gates will be able to afford to buy one. And only then if he lives to a hundred and sixty and his disposable income continues to increase.

  Someone posted this derisory comment 

*‘The WC Grads idea’s are just flushes in the pan, and their so called fictional use of existing technologies should be sent the same way’.*

  While everyone enjoys a good toilet joke once in a while the *WC Grads* felt this was uncalled for and are asking the originator of this posting to own up and come clean.  

*The Theory of Everything *
  This is particle physics organised to show how all the elementary particles interact with fundamental forces. 
  The German mathematician Wilhelm Killing first formulated the mathematical group known as E8 nearly 120 years ago, but it was only in January 2007 that a team of mathematicians completed a detailed map of E8’s inner workings. This relates the symmetries of an eight dimensional lattice to maybe those of the ultimate laws of physics. After three years writing the program to compute the map, it required 77 hours of supercomputer time to run and occupied 60 gigabytes of disk space. The map is a table of integers with more than 450,000 rows and columns.

Unfortunately the theory combined matter particles and force carrying particles known as fermions and bosons showed up in a way that appeared fundamentally inconsistent. These _imperfections_, perceived flaws, have deemed E8 as unfinished work and launched variants called ‘E8 real’ and ‘Complex E8’. 

*Footnote 1:[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana]  So aren’t you glad of the choice you made. Writers thrive on _imperfections_ where as Mathematicians obviously do not. 

*Footnote 2:[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana]  New research proving the theory that energy is neither created nor destroyed has discovered that it really exists in a parallel universe. All we see is its reflection. Parallels to our own existence is where some people think fictional writers get their inspiration. Who’s to say their wrong? 

*QDOS  *:twisted: :mask: :twisted:


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 4, 2012)

You are proving one of my theories. 

Writers have minds that refuse to behave.

1/ Does the female spider kill the male after mating?
2/There is an alternative to oil, it's called hydrogen.
3/One way to reduce anti-social behaviour is to remove all the addictive chemicals from processed food.
4/The wankletron is a rubbish idea.
5/The theory of everything is only a theory. When will the practical of everything get a mention?


----------



## Limburglar (Mar 17, 2012)

On The Theory of Everything,

I love bashing mathamagicians!  What would be extra funny, is if a * Writer * discovered the so-called Theory of Everything...

Anyway, here's a literary survey ( to determine what kind of thinker you are 

A) This is a thick-skinned animal, that has an elongated nose. It has tusks, it crossed the Alps with Hannibal, and lives in a matriarchal family.

B)  This is an Elephant.

C)  This a big-ass Math Forumula, that nobody understands except for 3 smelly astro-physicists at Harvard.


----------



## QDOS (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi 
*Bazz,[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana] so are you admitting it was you who posted the derisory comment on the WC Graduates *Wankelaquatron system.* 
*[FONT=&Verdana]
Limburglar[/FONT]*, the theory of everything is based on a statement that is assumed to be true and from which a conclusion can be drawn. The rational of this is that any theory of everything has only to encompass that of which you as an individual know to be true...   and that is the crux of it. Unfortunately, the curiosity within us keeps on wanting to explore. Based on this assumption as a writer my theory of everything is the moment when you find total satisfaction. Unfortunately, a somewhat fleeting moment, an experience often missed only to be recognised for what it was when it is too late to indulge in. :-({|=

  Thank you both for your comments. This has prompted a consideration, should I study to become a *Philosopher. *Why! Well I’m working on an answer, s[/FONT]o if you can just wait, [FONT=&Verdana]I'm thinking on it!

*Question[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana]. Why is *Gold* considered a precious metal.
  The ancient art of turning base metals into Gold, referred to as the *Philosophers Stone*, requires twelve processes of transmutation*, *Calcination, Dissolution, Separation, Conjunction, Purification, Congelation, Cibation, Sublimation, Fermentation, Exaltation, Multiplication and Projection.  
*Answer [/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana]- It takes so much damn effort to make. 

*A Philosophical thought!*:very_drunk:
  Mathematic proves in theory that as you move away from the earth into deep space time goes slower. That is because the closer you are to the gravitational effect of matter (ie bodies like the earth) time speeds up. During the last hundred years don’t you think things have definitely been getting faster and faster. Could the reason be the earth’s mass is growing.

  An increase in human population may be one factor or is it to do with all the experiments that scientists are conducting with particle accelerators, and the creation of mini black holes.

  Is it possible we have all been sucked through a black hole into another universe and not even know it?

*History lesson for writers  *:read:
*Paleography[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana] is the study of ancient handwriting.  It investigates the styles in which scribes formed letters and the evolutionary changes that take place over time. This can help in establishing the period of history in which the text may have been written. What has helped is that in ancient times few were taught to write, so styles favoured the conservative rather than innovative.

  My own early handwriting started as graceful lines following an inscribed methodology. It progressed into joined up letters, transgressed into an unreadable scribble, was transposed into typed lettering then emerged through technological assistance into book print. Finally, it was disposed of in the shredder. 
  That’s history for you.   

  So in my role of aspiring Philosopher, I reflect on the past while seeking alternative possible outcomes for the future. As for the present, I am given to avoid criticism by giving illusive reference to anything remotely understandable.  Again, as to why I might have decided to be a *Philosopher*, well I’m still thinking on it! 

  QDOS   :coffeescreen:


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh mighty Phil o'sopher QDos,
Yea verily I do admire your attempts at poking the universe in the eye and seeing if x is still unknown.

1/ It was not me that defaced the useless lump of imaginary tat that passes for a Wankelaquatron.

2/ Gold is only valuable to Leprechauns. (See rainbow effects). 

3/ The one thing the scientists have failed to  find is the cosmic treacle particle.

4/ I think you philosifaculize really well.


----------



## QDOS (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi 
  Aurum or S[/FONT]tella[/FONT]P[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]ulverem[FONT=&Verdana], Leprechauns Gold is a delusional infliction of fantasy. I can tell you the money they made from making and repairing shoes never paid them enough to make any savings let alone horde pots of gold. Being rather solitary figures is I guess why  [FONT=&Verdana] they never tried forming a trade union.  :lone:

  Now as to cosmic treacle particles. :geek:
_I guess when you hear of particle physics activity,_
_Quantum theory and the fundamentals of relativity,  _
_The universe seems such an inconceivable mystery,_
_All stretching outwards and with endless elasticity,_
_The big bang building block unlocked in its past_
_As to that universal principle to which it holds fast,_
_Why explaining String Theory is simple enough,_
_It’s not magic, just gooey particle stretchy stuff. _

  Ah! My Fill-Oss-O’fee - comes with a heavy price.:-({|=

  QDOS  :blackeye:


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you been busking again?


----------



## QDOS (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi 
  Probably! But I won’t admit to it

  My earliest recollection of musical talent was using a wooden spoon on an upturned saucepan. A little while later I found my Gran’s walking stick on our metal dustbin lid gave a much more melodious tone – well it was loud and it pleased me. After neighbourhood complaints, my playing of musical instruments came to an abrupt end.  As to my singing ability it was announced by the family and I believe by a certain schoolteacher that I was to all intense and purpose tone deaf. My only pretence to anything remotely musical from then on was working with a group of fellow students. This was in resolving  an eighty character mathematical equation produced by an experiment on sinusoidal waves and their harmonics. The word tornado springs to mind and if I remember this describes some of the comments ascertaining to my early enthusiasm to entertain musically, i.e. the drumming. 

  An interesting study of jet lag on the effect of judgment maybe have identified the reason why our global hopping politicians make so many bad decisions. 

  A link has been revealed between romantically rejected males and their seeking solace in alcoholic beverages. This is to do with reward chemicals in the brain called neuropeptide F (NPF), which rises after sex and also with infusion of alcohol. Hence, the appeal of such self-medication by jilted males. 

  I have recently read that intense exercise blurs the mind. Which explains while escaping from a rather vicious barking dog, I do not recall the breed or even how large it was. Physical exertion (my escape) was focused on the necessity of survival, which apparently drained energy away from the attention receptors in the brain used for detailed recognition.   

  A final thought to when did our ancestors lose their fur? The popular view is as we moved on to the savannas from the forests fur inhibited the ability to sweat, so we shed the hair. Some favour natural selection to becoming less hairy as fur harbours parasites. Others suggest the development of clothing might have removed the need for body hair. New evidence, be it circumstantial, is that the niche for the pubic louse evolved around 3 million years ago and body lice that live in clothing evolved only around 70,000 years ago. This hypothesises that hominoids have wandered about in the nude for a very long time.   

  QDOS :read:


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 29, 2012)

In the wonderful city of Bath there are poetry buskers. I just wondered?

Global hopping politician decisions, mmm. Most are rich and therefore are isolated from the consequences of their behaviour. Lack of proper feedback and overweening prejudice don't help. 

It is a common misconception that alcohol is an effective form of self medication.

Intense exercise bores the mind into stultification. Fear focuses the mind and excludes all unnecessary data.

Hominid hair-loss. There is a school of thought that early humankind preferred to live by the sea or lakes. There are hairy species that do fine in water but they are remarkably few and their hair is highly specialised.

Are you random or is there a reason?


----------



## QDOS (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi  
  Not poetry but verse - is this good enough to reserve me a place. 

*The Updated Riddle of Man*
_So what of that ancient riddle of man, _
_Now try to understand this if you can,_
_It’s about man growing up as he must,_
_And answered by that Greek Oedipus, _

_To begin man crawls around on all fours,_
_Then as an adult, on two he walks to wars,_
_When old and bent and needing support,_
_He uses a walking stick as a last resort,_

_Yet new age man starts with a tricycle,_
_Then upgrades to a two wheel bicycle,_
_But as he get to go around some more, _
_He relies on a car with wheels of four,_

  Let’s just say I’m challenged and not talk about the hair loss. 

  QDOS 8)


----------



## james89000 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Wankelquatron, surely fiction.
The energy required to split the bonds in the water would be equal to the energy given out as heat when the gases are combusted. So, the engine would not drive itself...


----------



## QDOS (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi 
   james89000 - The *Wankelquatron *surely fiction. :confusion:
  What can I say, your insight to understanding the delusional effects of quantum theory, particle physics involving fermions and bosons as they equate to the humoristic evaluation of irrational thought is profound. 

  Applying such intellectual deduction might provide a range of diverse answers. For example, the fall of the Roman Empire was maybe caused by the rising cost of cement. Or Big Bang Theory originating from the Chinese invention of gunpowder.  There again should music at a requiem be played in a dead beat.  :culpability:

One of my latest forays is to investigating the origins of the seven-day week. It’s most likely derived from the four phases or subdivision of the lunar month. Various sources indicate it originated in ancient Babylonia or earlier from Hellenistic Egypt. The use of the seven-day week is mentioned in the Hindu Ramayana a sacred epic written in Sanskrit about 500BCE. The earliest known written reference to the seven-day week in China was by Fan Ning who lived in the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] century.:hypnotysed:

[FONT=&Verdana]The most common explanation is taken from the Hebrew Bible story where God created the heaven and the earth in six days and took the seventh day off to review his works. He was soon wondering how it had all become so quickly screwed up. My philosophical explanation is that the fault may lie with God creating man in his own image, which gives new insight to omnipotence and that old adage – 

[/FONT] “[/FONT]_[FONT=&Verdana]Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely”_ 
[FONT=&Verdana]
QDOS[/FONT]:read:


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 6, 2012)

> the fault may lie with God creating man in his own image,



My Granda used to say, man made God in his own image. I kind of agree with that.

The fall of the Roman Empire was caused by greed and incompetence.

The seven day week is only temporary, we will be going decimal in a few years time.

 [FONT=&Verdana] The *Wankelquatron...

*
It seemed familiar, and after several seconds of research I have discovered the truth. It is a re-brand of the Tossmatron.

And those clever Chinese. I always check my take-a-ways, just in case it contains explosives.
[/FONT]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

QDOS said:


> Hi
> Not poetry but verse - is this good enough to reserve me a place.
> 
> *The Updated Riddle of Man*
> ...



I like your cycle cycle,
 I would submit another cycle: diapers-->action figure motifs--->tighty whitees-->oh, u sexy bostid-->maybe not looking so good -->diapers, again.


----------



## QDOS (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, 

*The Updated Riddle of Man*
_Four limbs sufficed to be our salvation, 
__In which we have more or less coordination,_
_Yet as to the future and what there might lie,_
_Why we invented air travel so that we could fly.  _

How inflicted are writers brain patterns in creating such diverse thoughts!   :roll:

Om mani padme humis 

Reciting of the mantra is suppose to help achieve perfection in the six practices from generosity through to wisdom. Usually translated to mean ‘hail to the jewel in the lotus’, the ‘mani (jewel) is not a word, but possibly a stem therefore joining padme (Lotus) this suggests a female deity called Manipadma however no such deity is recorded anywhere and the present form may be a corruption from the original Sanskrit.

This made me wonder if Gorge Lucas was inspired to create the name Padme Amidala, bearing in mind his interest in eastern religions.ride:

QDOS


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

QDOS said:


> Hi,
> 
> *The Updated Riddle of Man*
> _Four limbs sufficed to be our salvation,
> ...


 I once wrote a story which included a character named "Addidas". You see, there was this shoe box up on the shelf, and I needed a name so...I think I spelled it wrong then, too. I  hoped no one would notice.


----------



## QDOS (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, 
Applying for a new job can be somewhat frustrating, especially when asked to describe ones hobbies and interest – as if they care! :suspicion:
[FONT=&Verdana]
Therefore, I would like to share another of my dysfunctional discourses... [/FONT]


*Eva Rebok on breaking the language code of the Selballys. *

This ancient language was found to be highly inflective, meaning that the word endings were changed in order to reflect gender, tense, case and so on. For example *sadanu*, becomes *sadani*, and then *sadu,* derived from a stem word ‘*sad*’. Further investigation enabled Eva to construct a grid identifying that the language was actually based on a Consonant and Vowel combination (*CV*).  The Selballys also added silent vowels and it was through this final discovery that Eva eventually came to crack the coding of their language. :triumphant:


Unfortunately just after this she died, aged ninety-three. Which is somewhat *sad* when you realise some people can spend a lifetime trying to write an in-depth *CV*. :cry:


Here’s another disturbing thought - Is pure maths inconsistent with reality? :stupid:


QDOS 8)


----------

